# Norco Sight Gebrochen Sitzstrebe



## marcsharck (22. August 2017)

Hey zusammen,

an meinem Norco Sight A 7 1.5 ist die sitzstrebe gebrochen und anscheinend ist eine neue schon bei meinem Händler eingetroffen.

Leider ist diese in der falschen Farbe und ohne decals (das A 7 1.5 gab es nicht so oft).
Konstruktiv verbessert ist sie vermutlich auch nicht.

Frage: muss ich das akzeptieren ? Im Endeffekt ist das eine Wertminderung für mein Rad welche ich eigentlich nicht akzeptiere da der Fehler in dem Fall nicht bei mir liegt sondern bei Norco. Der Rahmen hat noch Garantie. 

Klar ist es die günstigste Lösung für Norco aber auch die denkbar schlechteste für mich!

Danke euch,
Marc


----------



## marcsharck (23. August 2017)

Niemand eine Meinung dazu? ;/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (24. August 2017)

das ist aber gängige handhabe, machen viele (wenn nicht alle) hersteller so.
Ob du ein Anrecht auf eine gleich lackierte Strebe hast, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Das Thema wurde aber letztens schon einmal behandelt, damals ging es um eine Umlenkwippe von Giant. mach mal sufu ;-)


----------



## RiRaRo (25. August 2017)

Musst Du nicht akzeptieren. Frist setzen und danach vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. Neues Bike kaufen.


----------



## microbat (27. August 2017)

marcsharck schrieb:


> Niemand eine Meinung dazu? ;/



Deine Informationen sind unvollständig und generell sind solche Anfragen müßig.
Vermutlich wurde das Rad 2014 gekauft und ist somit außerhalb der Regelungen zur Gewährleistung.
Falls der Hersteller eine Garantie für drei Jahre auf den Rahmen gab ist zu klären, was genau die Garantie beinhaltet...
...nur Rahmen?  evtl. Anspruch auf Farbe / Decals usw.... - was weiß ich ;-)

Mal einfach mit allen Unterlagen (Kaufbeleg / Ausdruck der Garantieerklärung des Herstellers zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes bzw. Baujahrs / Unterlagen zur aktuellen Garantie oder Gewährleistungsabwicklung) zum Anwalt deines Vertrauens gehen und Rat holen. 

Dabei einen Plan "B" haben, wie zum Beispiel: das Ersatzteil entsprechend dem restlichen Rahmen lackieren oder alles lackieren und ob der Verkäufer diese Kosten übernimmt oder sich beteiligt usw...


----------



## marcsharck (29. August 2017)

Norco hat laut meinem Händler eine Lebenslange Garantie auf die Rahmen (jedenfalls zum Kaufzeitpunkt). 
Die neue Sitzstrebe kam bei meinem Händler an, ich habe das Rad hingebracht und bekomme heute leider die Nachricht das es die falsche Sitzststrebe ist. Super enttäuschend. Jetzt kann ich wieder locker zwei Wochen warten....


----------



## microbat (29. August 2017)

Falls es ein Sight Alu ist könnte man ggf. (mit zusätzlichen Kosten) auf ein neues Carbon upgraden oder man kommuniziert gleich, das man großen Wert auf eine einheitliche Farbgestaltung legt... - evtl. bekommt man ja ein komplettes Frameset (mit zusätzlichen Kosten).

Mein Sight war eine Alu-Retoure die zur Carbon Variante getauscht wurde.
Der von dem ich das Bike kaufte wollte nur nicht auf den Umtausch warten und baute sich was anderes auf. Dadurch bekam ich zum "damals relativ günstigen Kurs" ein Frameset...
...soll bedeuten, es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten ;-)


----------



## marcsharck (29. August 2017)

good to know! es ist ein alu. habe das meinem händler jetzt auch mal so gesagt. bevor ich noch 2 falsche streben bekomme oder eine die nicht überarbeitet ist lieber ein paar euro zahlen meinetwegen und ein neuer rahmen.

im endeffekt sollte dir lösung ja nicht nur für norco die billigste sein sondern für mich auch zufriedenstellend.


----------



## microbat (29. August 2017)

...keine Ahnung wie die von Norco "ticken".
Ich weiß aber, dass "mein" Händler Norco aus´m Programm nahm, weil die "Wellenlänge" zur Problemlösung nicht passte.


----------



## marcsharck (29. August 2017)

bei meinem händler ist die stimmung ähnlich konnte ich am wochenende raushören. andere kunden mussten richtig lange warten, was einfach ein no go ist und auch für den händler einfach ein scheiß! 

jetzt hat er mondraker


----------



## RiRaRo (29. August 2017)

Die lebenslange Garantie auf Material oder Labour ? Das machen die Jungs in Übersee gern mal und man staunt nicht schlecht, wenn mal der Garantiefall eintritt. 
Natürlich macht es Sinn, die Garantiebedingungen mal genau zu lesen, die man beim Kauf ausgehändigt bekommen hat. Diese sind natürlich verbindlich. Ist ja schliesslich eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers. Vertragspartner ist aber zuerst einmal immer Dein Händler und gegenüber diesem solltest Du auch die Ansprüche geltend machen.
RA beauftragen klingt erst einmal gut, kann aber reichlich Kosten verursachen ohne RV. Deswegen am Anfang lieber selbst versuchen.
Und nach Möglichkeit alles schriftlich machen, damit Du es nachher auch belegen kannst.
Ich bin allerdings davon ausgegangen, dass es bisher unstrittig ist, es nur um die falsche Farbe geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcsharck (30. August 2017)

rechtsanwalt ist auch kein thema für mich, das wäre ja maßlos überzogen in der jetzigen situation. mal abwarten was jetzt von händler / norco kommt....


----------



## marcsharck (5. September 2017)

Norco macht da leider wirklich nicht den besten Job grade. Ich hänge ziemlich in der Luft und weiß weder was noch wann es geliefert wird. War dann auch mein letztes Norco Fahrrad...


----------



## marcsharck (7. September 2017)

leider immernoch keine antwort von norco. mein händler dreht auch langsam am rad... er soll jetzt verschieden sitzstreben testen und gucken welche passt (von seinen rädern im shop anscheinend) ... was für ein aufwand anstatt einfach den rahmen zu ersetzen. geht gar nicht!


----------



## marcsharck (12. September 2017)

immernoch nix gehört von norco ... suchen anscheinend immernoch das richtige teil! das ist echt ein witz den kunden, in dem falle mich, so ewig warten zu lassen. wenn sie die strebe nicht haben müssen sie halt in den sauren apfel beißen und einen neuen rahmen schicken. in zwei wochen fahre ich in den urlaub , bin gespannt ob das vorher was gibt. finds echt unter aller sau von norco mitlerweile!


----------



## Dan70 (18. Oktober 2017)

Hello marcsharck 
please write me direct.. [email protected]
we will take care of this problem now.. 
I dont think this is the best way of dealing this problem here.. you could of reached me directly through the shop.. 
hope to hear from you today.. 
take care 
Dan


----------



## TorstenHautmann (27. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich besitze ein Norco Shinobi, gestern ist das Sattelrohr direkt oberhalb der Verschweißung zum Oberohr mitsamt der Sattelstütze abgebrochen. Damit ist der Rahmen wohl ein Totalschaden. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Norco, Kulanz des Herstellers?
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

